# Hand Made Christmas Gifts for the Bears



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2019)

*Hand Made Christmas Gifts for the Bears*


Bear Jr was a Busy Elf for the last few weeks.
He made his Mom & Dad some Awesome Gifts in his new Woodshop.

*A little “Bear Jr” Background:*
He went to Tech School for Cabinetmaking, and graduated in 1990, as “Most Outstanding Cabinetmaker” in his class. He was also the First, Second-Generation Student to graduate from that tech school, since Bearcarver graduated from that same school in 1966. 
During his Senior year, he worked in a Solar Sunroom Shop in the afternoon of every school day.
So when he graduated, since he was going to go Full Time, he asked for a raise, and they offered to move him from $4.25 to $4.50 per hour, so he gave them 2 weeks notice. They told him he might as well leave now, so he came home. Hearing that, I was fit to be tied, and Mrs Bear begged me not to go over there, and kick some Butt. I was already on my way out to my Truck!!! I raised that kid to do the right thing, so even after the insulting move to give him a 25 cents an hour raise to go full time, they take the Kid’s “2 weeks notice” that he gave them, and shoved it back at the Kid “right up where the sun don’t shine!!” I was not a Happy Bear!!
He started at another shop the next day——Making & installing Spiral Stairs. So he worked there for about 6 months, and since he was young & the newest guy there, every time they got slow, he’d only be working 3 or 4 days in that week. 
So he ran into another guy who had a Spiral Stair place, and he hired Him to be a Foreman @ $14 per hour, because of his experience. Then a few months later the one partner ripped the other partner off & left the state, and they went belly up.
So Bear Jr knew I wasn’t getting Rich, and He was getting kinda tired of these low paying woodworking jobs, and he knew I only needed him for a few hours a week in my own Cabinet Shop.
Then he saw an ad in the paper for “Tower Climbers”. He checked it out, and he loved it. It wasn’t long until he became “Crew Chief”. That made me awful nervous, because my only Son was dangling from ropes @ places between 200’ and 800’ above the ground nearly every day.

It wasn’t long before Sprint complained to Bear Jr’s boss that his Crew was the only Crew doing their jobs right, and that they should either send Bear Jr & His Crew to do their Sprint Jobs or don’t send anyone—They’ll get another company.  Meanwhile the head guy at Sprint told Bear Jr “If You start your own Tower Business, I’ll make sure you never run out of work”. 

So We borrowed $20,000 from the bank to get him started, and off he went. He was able to pay us back in full in less than 6 months, and his Tower Corporation swelled to 13 employees, 7 Trucks with 4 tower crews on the road. He built a 6,000’ Pole Barn for the business, and was doing Great.
His biggest problem was keeping help. It’s hard to find young guys who aren’t afraid of height, who aren’t either drunks or on drugs, but he managed for about 20 years. Then about a year ago, he cut back & changed to only doing a few of the jobs, and Subbing most of the work out to other Tower Companies, and just overseeing the jobs to make sure they’re getting done right.
So now he’s down to 5 employees, including Mrs Bear (Accountant-Secretary), 3 Trucks, 2 warehouses, and since there’s very little climbing by anybody working for him, he no longer has to worry so much about one of his guys falling from a tower. That was a headache he wasn't fond of.

*Back to His Roots:*
So now Bear Jr is in pretty good financial shape, so he started playing around with some of my Old Woodworking tools & machines. He’s been really getting into it, and decided to start a sideline of Specialty woodworking items. He bought some new machines, including a CNC Router (I never had one of those!!). He also took in a Buddy as a Partner/Employee, who knows a little computer programming, and between the 2 of them they got that Router doing pretty much what they want it to do. Since it’s a Sideline, he doesn’t have the pressure you would have if it was your only way of making money, and he seems to be having fun doing something similar to what I used to do for a living.
Now he put up interior walls in his pole barn, and some dropped ceiling, so he could reasonably heat the shop, so they could work there in the Winter.
So he’s making “Live Edge” Tables, Charcuterie Serving Trays, Cutting Boards, and other high end types of things, and He started an LLC for his New Business, and calls it *“Rustic Legends Woodworks”*.

*Bear’s Christmas Present:*
So Bear Jr made His Old Dad a Beautiful *“Personalized” Cutting Board.*
It really is Beautiful !!
It weighs about 10 pounds, @ 1 3/4” Thick X 14" W  X  18”L.
It’s all End grain on the top & bottom surface, and highly polished.
The outer ends are made of “English Walnut”.
The massive center-main portion is “Black Walnut”.
And the Light colored accent pieces separating the 2 Walnuts are all “Sassafras”.
It has a nice Blood Groove on all sides of the cutting surface.
He also Routed My Handle *“Bearcarver”*, and a Couple of Bear drawings into the Cutting Board, and filled it with Black Epoxy. (Personalized)

*Bear's Cutting Board:*








*Close-Up:*







*Another Shot:*









*Mrs Bear’s Christmas Present:*
So Bear Jr delivered another Christmas Present, this time to his Mom.
Here’s the story on that thing—Our “Family Heirloom” Park Bench.
Mrs Bear’s Grandfather was a Lithuanian Blacksmith, and he originally made the Metal parts of this Park Bench.
He made that more than 80 years ago, and we got ahold of it about 40 years ago.
The wood was all rotted, and it was in the barn under a pile of other junk.
So I cleaned it up, and painted the metal parts, and put Pressure Treated wood on the seat, back boards, and the bottom runners.
For the last 15 years it’s been down at Bear Jr’s house, because he had a nice pond in his back yard.
So Along comes 2019, and Bear Jr strips it down, repaints the Metal parts again, and replaces the Pressure Treated Wood with an even better wood *Product—Thermally Modified “Thermal Ash”, with a 25 year Life Span.*
The treatment makes the Ash end up looking like Beautiful Walnut Boards.
So Bear Jr did all this and gave it to his Mom, The lovely “Mrs Bear”, for one of her Christmas Presents.

*Mrs Bear's Bench: (with Thermally Modified Ash Wood)*







*Slightly Different Angle:*







I hope you guys enjoyed the stories & pictures.


Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 27, 2019)

Great story bear. Your son obviously makes you proud. The gifts look top notch!


----------



## xray (Dec 27, 2019)

Everything looks absolutely beautiful! That cutting board is stunning!

Great story too, Bear. Guess those $4.25/hr guys don’t know what they missed out on.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 27, 2019)

Very nice work , and awesome gifts .


----------



## udaman (Dec 27, 2019)

amazing story, 
love the cutting board and the history behind the bench.
those kind of presents are cherished for a life time.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 27, 2019)

I really enjoyed reading that Bear.  That's one fine Bear Jr you have!


----------



## gary s (Dec 27, 2019)

You are right "I loved this one"  When you do something you Love , it's not a job.
He just keeps getting better and better. Tell him your old buddy from East Texas is Proud of him to.
And thinks his work is beautiful.

Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2019)

Personalisation is a lost art these days. Those gifts look fantastic, and will be  cherished every time they are looked at. Congratulations Bear Jr., well done.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 27, 2019)

Wow a great son to be proud of and a great gift for Mama and Poppa Bear.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 27, 2019)

Great story Bear!

Awesome cutting board too.

And the bench looks like brand new.

You have a good son there for sure.

Happy Holidays to the Bear family!

John


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 27, 2019)

Great story , you obviously did a great job raising him!! The gifts are beautiful!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 27, 2019)

Wow your son is very talented. That cutting board is top notch! Great story too.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 27, 2019)

Beautiful story and gifts Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> Great story bear. Your son obviously makes you proud. The gifts look top notch!



Thank You Jake!!
Yes he does Make us Proud!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




xray said:


> Everything looks absolutely beautiful! That cutting board is stunning!
> 
> Great story too, Bear. Guess those $4.25/hr guys don’t know what they missed out on.




Thank You Xray!!
I believe it was Good Mrs Bear Simmered me down that day!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Very nice work , and awesome gifts .



Thank You Rich!!

Bear




udaman said:


> amazing story,
> love the cutting board and the history behind the bench.
> those kind of presents are cherished for a life time.




Thank You Sir!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 27, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> *Hand Made Christmas Gifts for the Bears*
> 
> 
> Bear Jr was a Busy Elf for the last few weeks.
> ...


Wow, Beautiful work. First class items.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2019)

Wow, John.  You can rightfully be proud of Bear Jr., and he can sure enough be proud of his work.
That is one gorgeous cutting board--I'd be scared to use a knife on it for fear of marking it up.
And that ash on the bench is the most beautiful ash wood I've ever seen.
Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 27, 2019)

Love the story!  And the gifts are awesome!


----------



## Jabiru (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for sharing that great story. By the looks of the cutting board gift your son has amazing talent for working with timber.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2019)

Great story!
You have a very talented Son!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I really enjoyed reading that Bear.  That's one fine Bear Jr you have!



Thank You 5G !!
Yup--He's a Great Son!

Bear




gary s said:


> You are right "I loved this one"  When you do something you Love , it's not a job.
> He just keeps getting better and better. Tell him your old buddy from East Texas is Proud of him to.
> And thinks his work is beautiful.
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
I wish I would have gotten him up here, when you were here, but I wasn't feeling real Great.
I think you only saw him for seconds, when you turned around down there.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> Great story bear. Your son obviously makes you proud. The gifts look top notch!




Thank You Jake
Yes--He's a Great Son!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




xray said:


> Everything looks absolutely beautiful! That cutting board is stunning!
> 
> Great story too, Bear. Guess those $4.25/hr guys don’t know what they missed out on.



Thank You Xray!!
LOL---Yup---They definitely Lost Big-Time!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Very nice work , and awesome gifts .



Thank You Rich!!
Bear




udaman said:


> amazing story,
> love the cutting board and the history behind the bench.
> those kind of presents are cherished for a life time.



Thank You Sir!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## adam15 (Dec 28, 2019)

That's  a great story Bear and I love the gifts your son made!  I like to do some woodworking in the evenings just as a relaxation thing (not anywhere close to you and your son's level) and recently replaced all the boards on a bench that we made for my grandparents about 25 years ago.  After they both passed several years ago I finally got around to replacing and finishing the bench back to how it was when we gave it to them when I was a kid and it brings back great memories every time I look at it.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Personalisation is a lost art these days. Those gifts look fantastic, and will be  cherished every time they are looked at. Congratulations Bear Jr., well done.



Thank You Rider!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Wow a great son to be proud of and a great gift for Mama and Poppa Bear.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 28, 2019)

great looking gifts Bear sounds like you and mrs. bear did a great job raising bear jr.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great story Bear!
> Awesome cutting board too.
> *And the bench looks like brand new.*
> You have a good son there for sure.
> ...




Thank You John!!
On that Bench:
That Thermally Modified Ash is Beautiful, but expensive.
*What is Thermally Modified Wood?*
Thermal Modification is the process of gradually heating any species of lumber to temperatures of 410 - 450º F in a special chamber that has had the oxygen completely removed from the system. These conditions are needed to prevent the wood from combusting, which takes place at temperatures over 300º F. 

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




jcam222 said:


> Great story , you obviously did a great job raising him!! The gifts are beautiful!



Thank You Jcam!!
Mrs Bear was a Big help too. 
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wow your son is very talented. That cutting board is top notch! Great story too.



Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Steve H said:


> Beautiful story and gifts Bear!




Thank You Steve!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Wow, Beautiful work. First class items.



Thank You Tony!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




GaryHibbert said:


> Wow, John.  You can rightfully be proud of Bear Jr., and he can sure enough be proud of his work.
> That is one gorgeous cutting board--I'd be scared to use a knife on it for fear of marking it up.
> And that ash on the bench is the most beautiful ash wood I've ever seen.
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
That's no longer plain old "Ash".
That's Thermally Modified Ash, and it is Beautiful, but expensive.
*What is Thermally Modified Wood?*
Thermal Modification is the process of gradually heating any species of lumber to temperatures of 410 - 450º F in a special chamber that has had the oxygen completely removed from the system. These conditions are needed to prevent the wood from combusting, which takes place at temperatures over 300º F. 

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## fished (Dec 29, 2019)

Your son has some talent, most likely he picked up some of from you!  Very beautiful work.  I really like the cutting board.  Good story behind those gifts also.  Well done with him Bear and well done by Bear Jr


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice thread Bear.  Jr is a talented guy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Love the story!  And the gifts are awesome!




Thank You Justin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Thanks for sharing that great story. By the looks of the cutting board gift your son has amazing talent for working with timber.



Thank You Jabiru!!
Yeah, He's pretty much been around Wood all of his life. Third Generation.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Great story!
> You have a very talented Son!!
> Al




Thank You Al !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 30, 2019)

Great story and beautiful pieces. He’s a true artist.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2019)

adam15 said:


> That's  a great story Bear and I love the gifts your son made!  I like to do some woodworking in the evenings just as a relaxation thing (not anywhere close to you and your son's level) and recently replaced all the boards on a bench that we made for my grandparents about 25 years ago.  After they both passed several years ago I finally got around to replacing and finishing the bench back to how it was when we gave it to them when I was a kid and it brings back great memories every time I look at it.  Thanks for sharing




Thank You Adam!!
Sounds like you enjoyed fixing that bench up!!

Bear




smokerjim said:


> great looking gifts Bear sounds like you and mrs. bear did a great job raising bear jr.



Thank You Jim!!
Yup--We made a pretty good team---Me being Hard & Her being too Easy (Good Cop--Bad Cop).
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2019)

fished said:


> Your son has some talent, most likely he picked up some of from you!  Very beautiful work.  I really like the cutting board.  Good story behind those gifts also.  Well done with him Bear and well done by Bear Jr




Thank You Fished!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2019)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice thread Bear.  Jr is a talented guy!




Thank You Justin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2019)

Mastercaster said:


> Great story and beautiful pieces. He’s a true artist.



Thank You Alan!!
Appreciate that!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2019)

forktender
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2019)

Norwester55
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2020)

Bear, I don't believe anyone has asked. If so, perhaps I overlooked it. Does your son have a website to promote his business?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Bear, I don't believe anyone has asked. If so, perhaps I overlooked it. Does your son have a website to promote his business?




Thank You Steve!
Here is their Facebook page:
Rustic-Legends-Woodworks-LLC-114662856596743

From there you can click on an "Etsy" link to find their store, on Etsy.
Every thing that says *"Rustic Legends Woodworks"* is his.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2020)

He really has some beautiful stuff on his site. The living edge coasters are neat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Bear, I don't believe anyone has asked. If so, perhaps I overlooked it. Does your son have a website to promote his business?




Steve,
When you're on that Facebook page, take a look at some of the short videos.

Also don't miss these cutting boards with the Weaving in them:


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Steve,
> When you're on that Facebook page, take a look at some of the short videos.
> 
> Also don't miss these cutting boards with the Weaving in them:
> View attachment 426291



I saw those weave boards. They are very nice. Didn't look at the videos yet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2020)

GATOR240
 ---Thank You for the Like!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2020)

forktender
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## forktender (Jan 2, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> forktender
> ---Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank you for thanking me Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2020)

tropics
 ---Thank You for the Like, Brother Richie!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2020)

Had to show Bear Jr's newest Creation:

The Board is made of "Monkey Pod" Wood.
Weaves are the following woods:
Granadillo, Maple, Bocote, Red Heart, Yellowheart Sycamore, Black Walnut and Purple Heart.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 6, 2020)

Bear, what a piece of art. really can't say anything but beautiful!! ya got a real talented son, ya must of taught him well, you should be proud.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Bear, what a piece of art. really can't say anything but beautiful!! ya got a real talented son, ya must of taught him well, you should be proud.




Thank You Jim!!
Those "Charcuterie Boards" with all the Fancy Weaves really are neat.
He found a place where he can get these exotic woods.
The owner owns  a 1000 acre plantation in Costa Rico, and uses mostly blow-downs, but if he cuts a tree down, he plants more than he removes.
Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

